# Smell of onions in my mh!!!



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Is it just me being hypersensitive to the smell of onions and a similar body odour but every time we use the microwave in our Bessacarr E560 I notice this objectionable smell from the area around the microwave. I do wonder if there's sufficient ventilation around the device to disperse cooking smells. 
Anyone had similar experiences or found a solution please.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You could try placing a bowl with some water in it and a few slices of lemon into the microwave and letting it boil for a minute or two, then when cool enough to handle, just wipe microwave out with paper towels...

They can become smelly....dont forget to wipe the inside 'roof' as well as the sides etc...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grockel said:


> Is it just me being hypersensitive to the smell of onions and a similar body odour.


Which body odour that is similar to onions have you in mind? 8O

I think I would get it checked out just in case it is an electrical issue or a malfunction of the microwave. Nothing worse than getting nuked on your holidays.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think the smell is coming from the inside the microwave but from the surrounding area. Hence my thoughts on inadequate ventilation and it doesn't appear to have an electrical fault.
There's plenty of venting slots under the microwave but precious little above it so where does the hot air go? I suspect into the space above the microwave where it stagnates. Hence the smell.
Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grockel said:


> I don't think the smell is coming from the inside the microwave but from the surrounding area. Hence my thoughts on inadequate ventilation and it doesn't appear to have an electrical fault.
> There's plenty of venting slots under the microwave but precious little above it so where does the hot air go? I suspect into the space above the microwave where it stagnates. Hence the smell.
> Anyone with similar experience?


We've got a Bessacarr E530 which probably has much the same fittings for the microwave and I can't say we've noticed any smells at all. I always leave the microwave door open after use for a short time as it is always steamy inside but I do this at home as well.

Do you smell onions as soon as you go into the van or is it only in the area round the microwave. Could you have dropped a piece of raw onion somewhere or, as I did once, left a bag of them in the back of a cupboard between trips ? Given the odd venting arrangements in MHs, could the smell be coming from somewhere else but wafting through a vent in the mw area ?

G


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*microwave*

Do you store onions near the microwave, where they can be effected by warmth from it ?

Have any juices been undetected under the turntable (if it has one) we're all capable of missing these things.

Question: When were microwave ovens first introduced into the UK ?

Answer: I was using one in London in 1963, it could have been the first one imported 

No please don't clap


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*microwave*

Hi Grockel

Here is some informaiton on our testing of the product.

The current Sharp microwave has been fitted to all Swift motorhomes and caravans since 2006.

During the evaluation of the Sharp microwave, Sharp themselves approved the usage of their product within our vehicles, and also the space within the box and ventilation through the plastic facia.

As an additional check, Swift (with Sharpe's approval) tested the microwave through an extended 90 minute heat cycle, with boiling water, to ensure the plastics within the microwave would not melt down or deform and the wood products surrounding the microwave would not burn.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Kath for the reassurance that the design has been checked out. We have never cooked onions in the microwave but have frequently cooked pre-prepared meals such as cottage pie. Our vegetables are kept in the bottom of the wardrobe a few feet away. 
The smell seems to come from the lower left hand side of the microvave. We leave Neutradol on the shelf to try to get rid of the smell.
I also regularly clean all surfaces inside the microwave.
It just seems a little odd with no obvious explanation.
Just an idea- does anyone know if microwave ovens produce ozone gas as I believe this smells of onions.
Comment from my wife- the first time we used it was for jacket potatoes and it smelt of onions immediately afterwards.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

The last microwave we purchased required us to burn it in ie. run it withnothing in for a few minutes - this smelt!

Maybe yours needs this step before use too.

Mick


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cooking Smells*

About general smells. 
This is one of the reasons I do not cook inside the van unless absolutely essential. Smells, steam and vaporised fat are distributed throughout the van and condense in all sorts of inaccessible places. Just think of the build up in your home kitchen, on top of cupboards and on the extractor fan etc. We use a Microwave,Bravoska,Cadac or pressure cooker in assorted combinations and cook either under or in the awning.

Works for us ??

Steve


----------

